# Time to build me a smoker



## dandl93 (May 29, 2014)

I plan on building a Brick Smokehouse as soon as my home sells and can move out to my farm.Well the house has not sold yet I am tired of waiting I will build a temp steel smoker.I picked up my steel yesterday and will start building first of next week if the weather holds and no major problems at the farm.

My smoker plans will be 4ft x 4ft x 4ft sitting on a 2 ft brick foundation with a off set Fire box. Next to the smoker will be a 4ft x 4ft Argentine Grill.

My idea is to build a frame and grate supports  with 1 1/2 angle iron then sheet the frame with 1/4 in plate steel.My grates will be framed in 1 in square tubing with 3/4 expanded metal.I am still working out how far away my FB will be from the smoker.I will be using 6in pipe from the FB to the smoker going thru the brick foundation up thru the bottom of the smoker.

I figured today was a good time to learn how to post some pics so as the project progresses I can add more pics.I am not the smartest person around when it comes to computers also my internet if it gets any slower I could use carrier pidgeons and be faster.Just remember I live in a small country town in a 3rd world country. My options for building materials and tools are very low.Ok Time to try a pic

Ok I will be back with some pics need to study up or get some help on postin pics

Dan


----------



## dandl93 (May 29, 2014)

IMG_0793.JPG



__ dandl93
__ May 29, 2014


















IMG_0793.JPG



__ dandl93
__ May 29, 2014


















IMG_0795.JPG



__ dandl93
__ May 29, 2014






I figured it out partially it is a start hahahahaha

The 2 pics above is the steel dont look like $1000.00 worth

The 3rd pic is looking at my back door.I will extend the slab 6ft between the 2 stone posts and do my build.













IMG_0794.JPG



__ dandl93
__ May 29, 2014






Looking from the back door between the 2 stone posts


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 29, 2014)

sounds like you have a plan...  good luck and we'll be watching


----------



## dandl93 (May 29, 2014)

JckDanls 07 said:


> sounds like you have a plan... good luck and we'll be watching


Thanks if it was not for this forum and all the great people.I would not have made a move on this.

Dan


----------



## smoking b (May 29, 2014)

Cool! I'll follow along  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Have fun with your build!


----------



## dandl93 (May 29, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Cool! I'll follow along
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Smoking B The build will be nothing compared to finally getting some real Bacon in 10 years.

Dan


----------



## dandl93 (Jun 2, 2014)

I did get a start today dug the holes for the concrete slab for the smoker and FB.Started raining will get pics tomorrow should have it formed and ready for concrete tomorrow.If materials get delivered pour on Wednesday.

Dan


----------



## elginplowboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Looks like your on your way. Good luck


----------



## dandl93 (Jun 2, 2014)

ElginPlowboy said:


> Looks like your on your way. Good luck


Thanks......... Luck and a few more things will be needed before it is done.

Dan


----------



## dandl93 (Jun 5, 2014)

Rain held off and poured today.













IMG_0809.JPG



__ dandl93
__ Jun 5, 2014






Big slab for smoker and argentina grill.smaller slab for FB 













IMG_0813.JPG



__ dandl93
__ Jun 5, 2014






Mixing concrete Colombian style.3 1/2 meters of mix and 1/2 ton of sacked  concrete.

I am glad my garage floor is not finished yet made a great mixing area hahahah













IMG_0818.JPG



__ dandl93
__ Jun 5, 2014






Slabs all poured before lunch.We started at 5.30 am dont look like much but both slabs are over 1ft thick.













IMG_0817.JPG



__ dandl93
__ Jun 5, 2014






My view when I am on the back porch smoking and grilling meat.

I should start laying brick tuesday the slabs need to cure and Monday is a holiday no one works

Then again every monday seems to be a holiday in Colombia.I will start cutting steel parts monday

so once my brick work is cured start welding steel.

Dan


----------



## elginplowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Awesome view and man that hand mixing looks like some work. Good job so far. I'll be watching.


----------



## dandl93 (Jun 7, 2014)

ElginPlowboy said:


> Awesome view and man that hand mixing looks like some work. Good job so far. I'll be watching.


Thanks the view on the front porch is better but the wife would not go for the smoker in the front of the house.hahahaha


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 7, 2014)

I'll be following along! That hand mixing concrete is some real work!


----------



## jarjarchef (Jun 7, 2014)

You have my attention with this one. 

Love the view!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 7, 2014)

your on your way now..  past the point of no return


----------



## dandl93 (Jun 7, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I'll be following along! That hand mixing concrete is some real work!


I cheated and did the trowel and form work.Lucky for me I have good workers.

Dan


----------



## dandl93 (Jun 7, 2014)

jarjarchef said:


> You have my attention with this one.
> 
> Love the view!


This area looks just like where I lived in the USA except I will never see or shovel SNOW again.I am in heaven hahahahah

Dan


----------



## dandl93 (Jun 7, 2014)

JckDanls 07 said:


> your on your way now.. past the point of no return


I hit that point when I found this site.With 10 years now and no real BACON. Full steam ahead well maybe a slow mule but steady.

Dan


----------



## caribou89 (Jun 10, 2014)

While I certainly love hand made custom products, could you not have bough a quality smoker for a lot less than $1k+? Not sure what's available in Colombia.


----------



## dandl93 (Jun 10, 2014)

caribou89 said:


> While I certainly love hand made custom products, could you not have bough a quality smoker for a lot less than $1k+? Not sure what's available in Colombia.


This will give you a idea of what is here.Last week I went to the city there was a new BBQ store in the mall the first I have ever seen.They had a small Bradley smoker no tape measure on me but it was not over 2ft square and not over 3 ft tall.It was over $1200 usd and they did not have any bradley fuel but they would tell you how to order it.They also had a cheap thin metal offset smoker they started at $700.

This will be a full stick burner.Wood is my only option here and I would burn most cheaper units up in a year.Just about every other weekend we have a min of 25 to 30 people at our home.Big and strong is my only option.

Dan


----------



## caribou89 (Jun 10, 2014)

Well then it sounds like you are going to have a heck of a smoker on your hands!!


----------



## dandl93 (Jun 10, 2014)

caribou89 said:


> Well then it sounds like you are going to have a heck of a smoker on your hands!!


Thank you I hope so.I went and got a load of brick to day.If the weather is good tomorrow I will start laying them for the Smoker platform and the Grill next to it.While the mortar on the brick work is curing I can start steel work this weekend or first of next week. 

Dan


----------



## blacklab (Jun 12, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing the final product.


----------



## dandl93 (Jun 12, 2014)

Got the platform brick done and started the grill brick yesterday.Was hoping to finish today but the wind is blowing pretty good.













IMG_0842.JPG



__ dandl93
__ Jun 12, 2014






I need more practice laying brick been awhile.Should of bought new brick not #2













IMG_0844.JPG



__ dandl93
__ Jun 12, 2014






View from my office window should of built my smoker in the front of the house.

My wife never listens to me hahahahahah













IMG_0845.JPG



__ dandl93
__ Jun 12, 2014






My front porch view and NEVER any snow hahahahaha

Dan


----------



## dandl93 (Jun 20, 2014)

Running a week late but got the grill brick work also the FB platform done today. Pics tomorrow it got too dark for pics or clean up.I will clean up and take some pics.

My welder called today said he will be here next week some time just not sure what day.In Colombian spanish that means he will show up anytime in the next 2 weeks maybe.LOL

Dan


----------



## dandl93 (Jun 21, 2014)

I had to go to town no time to clean up but here is some more pics.













IMG_0851.JPG



__ dandl93
__ Jun 21, 2014






Left side is the smoker stand.Right side is the Argentina Grill the 3 steel channels are guides for my cooking grate to slide up and down and be stable also for my hand crank.













IMG_0852.JPG



__ dandl93
__ Jun 21, 2014






The FB platform and back side of the smoker platform and grill













IMG_0854.JPG



__ dandl93
__ Jun 21, 2014






Side view I will have a good angle on my pipe from the FB to the smoker.

My brick laying got better on the grill.Skills are like anything if you dont use it you lose it hahahahahahah


----------



## blacklab (Jun 23, 2014)

Sweet that's looking to be bad ass


----------



## roller (Jun 23, 2014)

With a view like that I am ready to be moving your way...


----------



## dandl93 (Jun 23, 2014)

Blacklab said:


> Sweet that's looking to be bad ass


Thanks I just hope my welder gets here.Time to see if it will smoke.

Dan


----------



## dandl93 (Jun 23, 2014)

Roller said:


> With a view like that I am ready to be moving your way...


I have spent alot of time in my life looking for my spot in the world I am a happy man.

N.E. LA ? I have alot of family in N.W.LA and spent alot of time Louisiana.My temp here today and mostly year around was 74 deg with 55% hum but I live at 5250 ft elv and surrounded by mountains it is hard to beat.

Roller you are welcome any time

Dan


----------



## bill fusion (Jun 25, 2014)

Looks good so far. I'm looking forward to following the "Build up to Bacon!" (feel free to use that if you wish).
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    I have neither the space nor the expertise to build a smokehouse.


----------



## dandl93 (Jun 26, 2014)

Bill Fusion said:


> Looks good so far. I'm looking forward to following the "Build up to Bacon!" (feel free to use that if you wish).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the space not sure about the expertise I am hoping that comes sooner than later.

Dan


----------



## dandl93 (Jul 9, 2014)

My welder called today to say he will be here tomorrow.If he is not here I will be getting another welder then I will just have to wait on him for 3 weeks.Colombians favorite word is manana for every thing.

Dan


----------



## dandl93 (Jul 11, 2014)

Well the welder showed up thursday and the power company decided to shut power off to the whole valley for most of the day to do repairs on the power grid.The welder did show up today first thing we went to work and got started finally.It was a good day and will finish up Monday.The welder left his equipment in my shop so I know he will be back hahahahahah













IMG_0880.JPG



__ dandl93
__ Jul 11, 2014






It is a start













IMG_0881.JPG



__ dandl93
__ Jul 11, 2014






Door cut,hinges hung,Rack brackets on everything is welded off even holes drilled for the temp gauges













IMG_0884.JPG



__ dandl93
__ Jul 11, 2014






Monday door trim, handles.exhaust,grates  and build the FB then move to the grill.Getting closer


----------



## blacklab (Jul 11, 2014)

That thing is gonna rock! thanks for the update


----------



## dandl93 (Jul 11, 2014)

Blacklab said:


> That thing is gonna rock! thanks for the update


Thanks for checking it out.It should hold plenty of meat.LOL

Dan


----------



## jarjarchef (Jul 12, 2014)

Wow! That is is going to be one stunning smoker and grill set up. As if the natural view was not enough, then you throw those into the visual frame.  All I can say is I am very jealous and now have a better picture of my outdoor setup I want down the road.


----------



## dandl93 (Jul 12, 2014)

jarjarchef said:


> Wow! That is is going to be one stunning smoker and grill set up. As if the natural view was not enough, then you throw those into the visual frame. All I can say is I am very jealous and now have a better picture of my outdoor setup I want down the road.


Thank you for the nice comments.Where my gas grill is setting I have that all ready with water, gas and elec.Later on I will add a sink and prep counter.For now the Smoker and grill come first.

Dan


----------



## jarjarchef (Jul 12, 2014)

dandl93 said:


> Thank you for the nice comments.Where my gas grill is setting I have that all ready with water, gas and elec.Later on I will add a sink and prep counter.For now the Smoker and grill come first.
> 
> 
> Dan



Your killing me! I want to build an outdoor kitchen with a nice covered porch for the family to hang out on. But it has to wait till we get housing settled, we should be moving or changing out the mobile home in the next couple years. Then I will have to go for it.


----------



## dandl93 (Jul 12, 2014)

jarjarchef said:


> Your killing me! I want to build an outdoor kitchen with a nice covered porch for the family to hang out on. But it has to wait till we get housing settled, we should be moving or changing out the mobile home in the next couple years. Then I will have to go for it.


I have been putting it off because I want to sell this place and move out to the farm.Since I over built a little bit in a undeveloped area not sure when I will sell it so had to get the smoker and grill built.If this smoker works well I can move it to the farm if I want to make alot of changes I will build another on the farm when the time comes.

I do under stand the waiting I waited on many things over the years as my kids grew up.But it was all worth it.

Dan


----------



## dandl93 (Jul 17, 2014)

Not done but getting real close.Finished the fire Box all except the door handle and fire basket.The smoker is close only need door handle and exhaust.Grates are framed out weld on the expansion metal I hope it is finished tomorrow so saturday I can  build a fire to learn how it heats up.I will paint it in a week after I learn how she will operate.Dont put lipstick on a pig if she cant dance.













IMG_0885.JPG



__ dandl93
__ Jul 17, 2014






I had a sheet of 3/8s steel left over from building my home I thought it would make a great FB













IMG_0886.JPG



__ dandl93
__ Jul 17, 2014






High Tech in my little town













IMG_0887.JPG



__ dandl93
__ Jul 17, 2014






I should be ok on my air flow













IMG_0888.JPG



__ dandl93
__ Jul 17, 2014






My Dad was a blacksmith all of his life I must of learned something I made that 6in collar with a hammer, vise and 1 1/2 in of flat steel 













IMG_0889.JPG



__ dandl93
__ Jul 17, 2014






Not pretty but workable













IMG_0890.JPG



__ dandl93
__ Jul 17, 2014






 mite look prettier with a fire inside and a paint job

Cant wait to see what temps I can get High and Low

Dan


----------



## blacklab (Jul 20, 2014)

Looking good! Thanks for the update.....

LOL I was use that same saying this weekend camping. Lip stick on a pig is still a pig just with lip stick.........wink


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 20, 2014)

Can't wait to se eit all unfold!!  I really want to build a smoker one of these days.  I have an above ground "alter" that I do whole hog on, but I really want to do a smoker one of these days.


----------



## dandl93 (Jul 20, 2014)

Blacklab said:


> Looking good! Thanks for the update.....
> 
> LOL I was use that same saying this weekend camping. Lip stick on a pig is still a pig just with lip stick.........wink


Hahahahah you really have to watch where you use that saying.I only say it in english around here and no body understands it dont translate correctly into spanish loses its punch line.

Dan


----------



## dandl93 (Jul 20, 2014)

CinnamonKC said:


> Can't wait to se eit all unfold!!  I really want to build a smoker one of these days.  I have an above ground "alter" that I do whole hog on, but I really want to do a smoker one of these days.


Thanks for checking it out.I hope to be done by mid day tomorrow except for paint.I want to run some burn time threw it to see if I need to make any changes.I will post some more pics tomorrow.

Dan


----------



## rob sicc (Jul 22, 2014)

What a view.  With that view knitting would even be fun.  Well...  Stick with smoking.  By the way, great thread!


----------



## rob sicc (Jul 22, 2014)

Great so far.  Can you post a picture of the opening where the grates will go?


----------



## dandl93 (Jul 22, 2014)

Rob Sicc said:


> Great so far.  Can you post a picture of the opening where the grates will go?


Here is some pics from this morning.I hope the welder shows up today we will be finished and a test fire this afternoon.It is Fair time in our town so depends on how much beer was drank the night before tells how many workers show up to work the next day.hahahahahahahahah













IMG_0903.JPG



__ dandl93
__ Jul 22, 2014






I split my grates in two, they was to heavy to handle for the person that will have to clean them.













IMG_0904.JPG



__ dandl93
__ Jul 22, 2014






Front door ready for temps and a handle













IMG_0905.JPG



__ dandl93
__ Jul 22, 2014






Inside my smoker bad pic sorry off of my phone.Just waiting to install the pipe from the FB.













IMG_0906.JPG



__ dandl93
__ Jul 22, 2014






Argentina Grill

Cables and a crank handle it is ready to test













IMG_0907.JPG



__ dandl93
__ Jul 22, 2014






Back of the smoker exhaust elbow is in add another joint of pipe to extend it higher.













IMG_0908.JPG



__ dandl93
__ Jul 22, 2014






FB is ready, wood and ash grate just sitting there looking dumb waiting to test. 













IMG_0909.JPG



__ dandl93
__ Jul 22, 2014






I am trying to use Tile pipe we will see if it works? Steel pipe all I could find was in 6 meter sticks for $500.The tile pipe was $25 plus another $30 for angle iron to brace it.

I hope to add pics with smoke a little later.

Dan


----------



## rob sicc (Jul 22, 2014)

Awesome work.  thanks for the new pics.  I can't wait to see pics of this beast in action!


----------



## dandl93 (Jul 24, 2014)

I can say it is done except paint.I want to get some test burns threw it first just in case I need to do some mods.Waiting for the RTV to dry so tomorrow will be the first burn test.Plus I have to go to town and pick up some Veg Oil not enough in the house plenty of lard and olive oil.













IMG_0910.JPG



__ dandl93
__ Jul 24, 2014






No more play house













IMG_0912.JPG



__ dandl93
__ Jul 24, 2014






Grates at 12in it is set up for 6in up to 7 rows













IMG_0913.JPG



__ dandl93
__ Jul 24, 2014






Not pretty but should smoke just fine













IMG_0914.JPG



__ dandl93
__ Jul 24, 2014


















IMG_0915.JPG



__ dandl93
__ Jul 24, 2014






Argentina Grill we will be using it this weekend and more daily use.













IMG_0916.JPG



__ dandl93
__ Jul 24, 2014






Ready to start blowing some heat and smoke













IMG_0917.JPG



__ dandl93
__ Jul 24, 2014






 Thanks to every one that helped and watched especially Dave Omack,Wes W,Foamheart and everyone else that has posted builds and info. I did alot of reading on this forum to get this smoker built.Q view to follow soon on another thread. 

Dan


----------



## caribou89 (Jul 24, 2014)

I've never seen a firebox so far away from the smoker. Will you be doing mostly cold smoking? Or will you get plenty of heat because the pipe is large?


----------



## dandl93 (Jul 24, 2014)

caribou89 said:


> I've never seen a firebox so far away from the smoker. Will you be doing mostly cold smoking? Or will you get plenty of heat because the pipe is large?


I am hoping I can get both Cold/Hot with this set up.I can cold smoke at night and crank it up other times.My camera is my phone so the pics are not that great it is just a little over 7 ft.I hope it will not be needed but I can add propane heat to it down the road if I cant get the temps up to 300 deg.We will see tomorrow

Dan


----------



## blacklab (Jul 25, 2014)

Nice! looking forward to some FIRE now..........lol wink. Thanks for sharing 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










I really like the space between the racks. Lots of room to work your magic.


----------



## dandl93 (Jul 25, 2014)

Blacklab said:


> Nice! looking forward to some FIRE now..........lol wink. Thanks for sharing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your encouragement not sure I have it yet but had a great day seasoning it also got to throw a little taste on just to test hahahahahahaha.













IMG_0922.JPG



__ dandl93
__ Jul 25, 2014






A few veggies for me and the wife.Spice on mine none for the wife 













IMG_0920.JPG



__ dandl93
__ Jul 25, 2014






A small tenderloin just for a test













IMG_0924.JPG



__ dandl93
__ Jul 25, 2014






Smoked veggies on top of rice and tenderloin













IMG_0925.JPG



__ dandl93
__ Jul 25, 2014






With a beer













P1040926.JPG



__ dandl93
__ Jul 25, 2014






She is smoking just rite













IMG_0921.JPG



__ dandl93
__ Jul 25, 2014






Repeat not smart enough to delete













IMG_0922.JPG



__ dandl93
__ Jul 25, 2014






Same as above but what the hell every one needs more veggies hahahahaha


----------



## dandl93 (Jul 25, 2014)

caribou89 said:


> I've never seen a firebox so far away from the smoker. Will you be doing mostly cold smoking? Or will you get plenty of heat because the pipe is large?


Well I season her today .I got her to sit at 120 deg for 3 hrs.Then went for Max heat 300deg was where she was happy at.I took her back down to 250 deg and she sit there for over 6 hrs.I opened the doors and with in a few mins she went rite back to 250.Between top and bottom therms she has a 15 deg difference all day long.I can live with this.I also think if I change out the tile pipe for steel she will get hotter.Not sure it is worth the change?

Dan


----------



## rob sicc (Jul 26, 2014)

Congrats!  Sounds like a total success.  Can't wait to see it painted.  Plan on using any flames?  LOL


----------

